# Towing With Burb



## bridyk (Feb 24, 2005)

i would like get a 23rs or a26 ill a brb 1500 with 3.7 do the job


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

bridyk,
Will need a couple more items to answer:

4x4 or 4x2?
Engine size?
Year?

That should be enough to get the thread going...

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## bridyk (Feb 24, 2005)

4x4 ,5.7 v8,4-spd auto,3.73ratio,k1500 1994


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd have to say yes to that. But it still depends. Things like gross weight (other stuff you're hauling) and mountains may affect it. But it should still pull very good.

I pull a 21 with the rig in my sig, and have no troubles.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

yes


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Bridyk,

The truck should do fine. Don't forget a decent hitch set up and brake controller.

Good luck and hope to hear of you becoming an "official" OB'er!

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Should be no problem for the burb.

We pull a 28 RSS with ours 1500 4x4

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You should be OK, a little less so with the 26. Our 28BHS feels very heavy in the mountains though. A more macho Burb is looking to be in our future.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Oub burb tows a 26 just fine. Although, I would really like to go over the mountains doing 75 or so, but it does fine at around 50-55 on them.


----------



## bridyk (Feb 24, 2005)

how about the 27rsds for that set up thanks for your help


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

I pulled a 1997 Prowler 29S with a '98 Expy, 5.2, 2x2 and had no problems. The wheel base on the Ford is pretty short, but a good tight sway control helps. I used one; two would have been better. It definately took all of my attention on the interstate, but you should pay attention anyway when hauling. You should have no problems with anything under 30'.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bridyk,

I pulled our 26RS with a 1500 Burb with the 5300(?) engine. No problem except when going up 7% grades. Really slowed down on those.

Since, have traded up to 2500 3/4 ton. No problems now!









Enjoy your trips!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't speak for the older 5.7 and 3.73's, but I am towing a 26RS with the Av in my signature. It gets the job done, but I'm not breaking any hill climbing records. You will want to make sure you have an aux. transmission oil cooler in addition to some of the other things mentioned. Your tranny will be the weak point in the driveline. Let it get too hot, and it will not last very long. I also changed over to synthetic ATF, as it holds up to the heat better.

Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

The difference between your burb and others that replied is yours has a standard 5.7L and theirs all have a 5.7L vortec the vortec has much more power. A friend of mine had a 95 burb (non vortec) and a 23rs and it struggled greatly on hills he Finlay changed to a diesel excursion. I personaly wouldn't try any thing mor than a 21 unless you wont be towing in the hills much. (JMHO)

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ran into a guy at the gas station who was filling his 2004 F150. Said it was rated to tow 9900 GVWR. Is he blowing smoke? Also said he is producing 300 hp with a 5.8L V-8.

Not sure what to think.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

9900??? I might believe 7900 if the truck was short cab, short bed with a tow package. 9900 for an F-150 sounds really high. If it works out to be true, I may look at the Ford F-150 for MY next truck! Beats the Chevy by well over a ton.

300 hp with a 5.8L might be attainable with some aftermarket toys added on.

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well,
I went to the Ford site and they do list a version of the F-150 that with a GVWR of 9900. Long wheelbase (144), 4x2, 5.4L Triton, with a 4.1 rear end.

That's not what he was driving though. His tow rating was at best 9200 if he had the 4.1. Still pretty respectable.

Ford F-150 Spec table

If I read the table correctly, as you start adding payload, you drop GVWR pretty steeply and with max payload, the same truck is rated at 7200. That seems more likely.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

OK, I have a new found respect for Fords. That's a lot of GVWR for a quarter ton class. Makes this Chevy guy think about straying...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If I were gonna stray from the Bowtie, to a blue oval, it would be to an F250/350 superduty, and get the 11,200 GVWR that Y-guy has. I just don't like the looks of the new F150's

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Tim,

Friends of mine just bought an F-250 Superduty with all the toys(the brake controler was not available when they bought it). I got to ride in it for the first time about a week ago. Sure is nice. They pull a new Dutchman and say they sometimes forget it is back there.

Options for the Future...

Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Specs mentioned on the F-150 are correct. Up to 9,900# towing capacity and 300HP. That being said, everything I have read says that inspite of Fords tow rating, the F-150 is NOT up to the task.

Unless you are pulling at a steady speed on level ground, the F-150 is not for you.

I did a fair amount of research on this last fall. I really liked the F-150, and had it been more capable would have got one. As it was I went with the Titan and have been very happy. Gobs of power (305HP) and towing capacity (9,400# I believe).

On a related note. The Titan is currently in the shop having some work done. At the moment I am driving an '05 F-150 CC. The truck is nice to drive, but as far as power is concerned...I made the right choice!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

